# how much hay per acre?



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

In the midwest, ie: good hay ground, average weather, average year, alfalfa/grass/clover mix..

How many round bales are you getting per acre? I think 2.5. Does this sound right?


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

2.5 Round Bales, what size? 4x4, 4x5, 5x5, 5x6?

We fertilize for 5 tones per acre and budget for 4 tons of production in a typical year. When we produced 5x6 bales that weighed a ton we regularly produced 5 bales per acre.

Last spring our first cutting put in 4x5 bales produced 69 bales on 13 acres.

Jim


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I figure one ton per acre. But that is mostly timothy hay.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

800 or 900 pound bales, I guess. maybe 5X5? I think that is what ours are.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

NorthCentral Kansas, non-irrigated alfalfa, county average is 3.5 ton per average year.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

If you call one of the local custom farmers, he'll know what the fields around you produce.

It's going to depend upon what you feed the field and what you've got planted in it. It's also going to depend upon rainfall and/or irrigation.

Asking about how much hay you'll cut off your field is about like asking how tall is a horse?


----------

